# iPAD1 et réinitialisation



## purplemac (24 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
Je me posais une question, si j'achète un iPAD1 d'ocassion, qui a donc été activé par une autre personne via son compte iTunes.
Pourrais je le réinitialiser le passer sur mon propre compte ?
Merci de vos réponses rapides.


----------



## Ealdu (24 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

Bien-sur que tu peux le mettre à "neuf" en le "restaurant" comme un nouvel iPad (itunes te le propose d'ailleurs), mais normalement c'est au vendeur de te le faire, ne serait-ce que pour sa propre sécurité.

Moi c'est ce que j'ai fait pour un iPhone: je l'ai vend tout "nettoyer".


----------

